
Lazarus (a Delphi compatible cross-platform IDE) - tosh
https://www.lazarus-ide.org/
======
schnaars
My first job was selling Delphi at Borland. People still use this?

~~~
lproven
Oh yes.

This is one of my favourite spin-offs:
[https://ultibo.org/](https://ultibo.org/)

